# WebVisu - Schaltobjekt mit korrekter Rückmeldung



## dlm9bue (5 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit der Visualisierung von KNX-Objekten über WebVisu. Wie ich es auch versuche, bekomme ich keine durchgängig funktionierende Lösung.

*Frage:*
Wie realisiere ich über WebVisu ein Objekt zum Schalten mit echter Rückmeldung, dass auch bei Kombination mit lokalen Tastern ein korrektes Ergebnisse liefert.

*Folgender Aufbau:
*- Wago 750-849  mit KNX-Klemme 753-646
- Codesys 2.3.9.53 und ETS5

*Programmierung:
*- Funktionsblock: FbDPT-Switch (1) zum Senden an Gruppen-Adresse 1-1-10 (Licht schalten)
- Funktionsblock: FbDPT-Switch (2) zum Empfang der Gruppen-Adresse 1-1-11 (Licht Rückmeldung)

*Visualisierung:*
- Rechteck-Element- Kategorie Eingabe:  Variable toggeln = Eingang von FbDPT-Switch (1) = (Licht schalten)
- Kategorie Variable:   Farbwechsel = Ausgang von FbDPT-Switch (2) = (Licht Rückmeldung)

*Problem:*
Licht über Taster vor Ort einschalten -> Webvisu signalisiert die Rückmeldung korrekt.
Ausschalten über WebVisu ist aber erst nach zweimaligem betätigen des Buttons möglich, da die Toggle-Variable noch auf aus steht und nicht mitbekommen hat, das das Licht bereits eingeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Tiktal (5 Mai 2017)

Über 2-Kanal Relais ;-)


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Mai 2017)

hi dlm9blue,

ich gehe solchen Problemen grundsätzlich aus dem Weg, indem ich durchgängig ausschließlich Taster in der Visu verwende.
Ich hatte hier auch schon Probleme mit der "Toggle"-Funktion.

Nimm dir einfach einen extra FB und dort schreibst du deine Toggle-Funktion selbst (oder nimmst ein RS/SR dafür) welche dann durch Taster aus der Visu oder Hardware-Taster geschaltet wird.
Anstatt SR/RS kannst du natürlich auch die einfache XOR Funktion benutzen, die du über die Suchfunktion finden solltest (suche nach Stromstoßschalter).

Gruß, 
Flo

@Edit an TIKAL:
Wenn ihm bisher der Toggle-Schalter als "echte" Rückmeldung gereicht hat, tut es ein Stromstoßschalter genauso 
Aber als "reale" "echte" Rückmeldung hilft nur ein Relais mit 2 Wechslern.


----------



## Tiktal (5 Mai 2017)

Ist schon klar Flo, deswegen ja der > ;-) <

Als kleiner gut gemeinter Hinweis meinerseits noch.
Solltest Du deine Visu auf mobilen Geräten laufen haben...immer schön F-Trig verwenden.
Hatte es selber schon. Beim Verlassen des Hauses auf dem Handy "Alles-AUS" gedrückt. Handy hatte dann kein Empfang mehr und der Befehl ist "hängen" geblieben.
Frau fand das nicht so witzig das kein Licht mehr ging ^^.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## KingHelmer (5 Mai 2017)

Tiktal schrieb:


> Frau fand das nicht so witzig das kein Licht mehr ging ^^.



Auch ein guter Hinweis.
Also entweder F_TRIG verwenden oder die Frau loswerden 

Schönen Arbeitstag noch,

Flo


----------



## dlm9bue (5 Mai 2017)

Hallo Jungs,
danke für die kurzfristige Rückinfo. Ich verwende KNX-Schaltaktoren und KNX-Taster. Der KNX-Schaltaktor liefert eine echte Rückmeldung. Diese Rückmeldung verwende ich für den Farbwechsel des Visu-Elements. Die Frage ist, wie bekommt die getoggelte Variable des Visu-Element mit, dass sich der Status geändert hat?

Gruß, Mario


----------



## Tiktal (5 Mai 2017)

Ok, bitte nicht schlagen. Habe noch nie mit KNX gearbeitet.
Ich muss nochmal nachfragen. 

Die Rückmeldung ist also nicht das Problem? Du müsstest doch an deinem Baustein der letzendlich das Licht schaltet zwei Eingänge haben "Visu" und "Hardware" 

Wieso überhaupt toggeln? Nimmt man heute nicht tasten?

Ich glaub ich habs noch nicht so ganz verstanden ^^


----------



## Morymmus (5 Mai 2017)

Ich denke, Du müsstest in der Visu einen Taster verwenden und diesen in der SPS auf einen Stromstoßschalter (s. #3) legen, als Ausgang Deine Gruppe 1-1-10 und als Rückmeldung die 1-1-11.
Das sollte zu einem korrekten Toggeln auch mit dem Visu-Taster führen.
Wonach Du allerdings schauen solltest ist, ob das Rückmeldungs-Signal in der SPS "gehalten" wird - ich hab diese Wago-Lösung noch nicht selber programmiert, aber mehrere KNX-Anlagen. Im KNX-Bus ist die Rückmeldung nämlich nur ein Ereignis sofern Du kein zyklisches Senden parametriert hast.


----------



## ClMak (5 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

hier (siehe Screenshot) ein möglicher Lösungsvorschlag.
Je nach verwendeter Programmiersprache (z.B. ST) könnte das noch etwas eleganter gelöst werden.


----------



## dlm9bue (7 Mai 2017)

....vielen Dank für den Lösungsvorschlag. Ist echt genial. Musst jetzt erstmal schauen wie das mit CFC funktioniert. Jetzt klappts aber 
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich für die vorhandenen Beleuchtungsschaltstellen, insgesamt 38 solcher Netzwerke benötige. Das macht es in CFC etwas unübersichtlich.

Könntest du das Beispiel auch in ST erstellen?
Hättest du evtk. auch einen Buchtip für die Wago-Programmierung, damit ich nicht jeden "Käse" fragen muss?


----------



## ClMak (8 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ja ich könnte das Beispiel auch in ST erstellen. Allerdings in ich ein fauler Mensch .

Wenn du das 38 mal benötigst, dann solltest Du das Beispiel als Funktionsbaustein abspeichern. 
Den Baustein kannst Du dann 38 mal aufrufen und es bleibt sehr übersichtlich. Des Weiteren sparst Du auch noch  Speicher für den Programmcode (was in diesem Fall allerdings nicht so wichtig sein sollte)

Hier der Screenshot wie das dann ungefähr aussehen könnte...


----------

